# Upclose with some Pleco Teeth



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a few pics since I just lost the guy...









View attachment 187966

View attachment 187967


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha great pics AK. really cool to see his mouth


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks like a little plaque build up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss AK, still great pics as usual


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers-
If Ya have not-Click the last pic.....

Thanks for all the kind words.....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

something oddly sexual about those pictures


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> something oddly sexual about those pictures


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMFAO @ u guys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool! I never knew plecos have teeth.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


>


Yeah no good...And at the size it was----Pretty hard to replace as well....


----------

